# Graphic Card



## magneticme200 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im planning to upgrade my graphic card.
currently i have nvidia 8400gs...

most of the games do run fine in this card...but i hv experienced lagging in sme high end games...niw u want to upgrade it...pls suggest me sme card strictly within 10k. Also let me knw tht if i would need a separate power supply with the card u will suggest.
I put up in delhi.


thanks in advance

manan


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the power supply that you have? And how big is your display?

My pick would be Palit GTX260 Sonic Edition (10.5k and totally worth that extra 500 bucks) or HD4870 (around 9.5k)


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im planning to upgrade my graphic card.
currently i have nvidia 8400gs...

most of the games do run fine in this card...but i hv experienced lagging in sme high end games...niw u want to upgrade it...pls suggest me sme card strictly within 10k. Also let me knw tht if i would need a separate power supply with the card u will suggest.
I put up in delhi.


thanks in advance

manan


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 26, 2009)

magneticme200 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im planning to upgrade my graphic card.
> currently i have nvidia 8400gs...
> ...



plz tell the rest config of ur system! Processos and ram atleast! And what psu are u using now! Which display u own..!
Then we can suggest better


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> What is the power supply that you have? And how big is your display?
> 
> My pick would be Palit GTX260 Sonic Edition (10.5k and totally worth that extra 500 bucks) or HD4870 (around 9.5k)



Why not only HD4870?

It has GDDR5 memory and AFAIK it consumes less power than GTX260?
(am I asking a n00b question?   )

And, may be u were talking about HD4850 (which comes under 10k, not the other one)


----------



## zbuu (Aug 26, 2009)

Go 4 da  Palit GTX 260 894MB  . It costs Rs.10000/-

make sure u hav a 500 watt psu


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 26, 2009)

my complete config is....

Computer
Model : To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Workgroup : WORKGROUP
Host Name : Manan-Mittal
User : Manan

Processor
Model : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz
Speed : 2.4GHz
Cores per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Type : Dual-Core
Integrated Data Cache : 2x 32kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 2MB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 8-way, 64 byte line size, 2 threads sharing

Computer
Mainboard : To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled by O.E.M.
BIOS : American Megatrends Inc. 080015 03/29/2008
Bus(es) : ISA X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
Total Memory : 3GB

Chipset
Model : nVidia 07C3h
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz)

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : Hynix (Hyundai) ZION 800-2GB-V010- 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)
Memory Module : Transcend JM800QLU-2G 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)

Video System
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS    (16 SM4.0 1.4GHz, 512MB DDR2 2x300MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS    (8SP 1.4GHz, 512MB 2x300MHz)

Storage Devices
ST380011A (80GB, ATA100, 3.5", 2MB Cache) : 75GB (H (J (K
ST3160215AS (160GB, SATA150, 3.5", NCQ, 2MB Cache) : 149GB (C (D (E (F
SONY    DVD RW AW-G170A (ATA66, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : N/A (G
OFKDAHU 2RG16ZGP (SCSI, BD-R, HD-DVD-R, DVD+-R-DL, CD-R) : N/A (I
VBE HH DVD-ROM DVD-50D (SCSI, SCSI-2, 512kB Cache) : N/A (M





Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : nVidia MCP73 LPC Bridge
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8718F
Audio Device : nVidia MCP73 High Definition Audio
Audio Codec : Realtek Semiconductor 883 High Definition Audio
Serial Port(s) : 2
Parallel Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : nVidia MCP73 IDE
Disk Controller : nVidia MCP73 IDE
USB Controller 1 : nVidia GeForce 7100/nForce 630i
USB Controller 2 : nVidia GeForce 7100/nForce 630i
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 1
SMBus/i2c Controller 2 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 2



Network Services
Network Adapter : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet  (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
Network Adapter : Hamachi Network Interface (Ethernet, 100Mbps)

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 6.00.6002 (Service Pack 2)
Platform Compliance : x86

regards

manan mittal


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2009)

That is very very detail sys config 

but I guess u've missed the PSU in the list


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2009)

magneticme200 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im planning to upgrade my graphic card.
> currently i have nvidia 8400gs...
> ...



What is your current system configuration, apart from the GPU which you mentioned.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes indeed... Plz provide the wattage rating of ur PSU!

And you can go for 1GB HD4870 under 10K. Its the best out there in that budget.
Go for Sapphire cards. They are official technology partners of ATI.


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 26, 2009)

how do u get to knw ur system's power????


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 26, 2009)

asigh said:


> What is your current system configuration, apart from the GPU which you mentioned.



my complete config is....

Computer
Model : To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Workgroup : WORKGROUP
Host Name : Manan-Mittal
User : Manan

Processor
Model : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz
Speed : 2.4GHz
Cores per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Type : Dual-Core
Integrated Data Cache : 2x 32kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 2MB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 8-way, 64 byte line size, 2 threads sharing

Computer
Mainboard : To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled by O.E.M.
BIOS : American Megatrends Inc. 080015 03/29/2008
Bus(es) : ISA X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
Total Memory : 3GB

Chipset
Model : nVidia 07C3h
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz)

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : Hynix (Hyundai) ZION 800-2GB-V010- 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)
Memory Module : Transcend JM800QLU-2G 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18 3-23-6-3)

Video System
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (16 SM4.0 1.4GHz, 512MB DDR2 2x300MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (8SP 1.4GHz, 512MB 2x300MHz)

Storage Devices
ST380011A (80GB, ATA100, 3.5", 2MB Cache) : 75GB (H (J (K
ST3160215AS (160GB, SATA150, 3.5", NCQ, 2MB Cache) : 149GB (C (D(E (F
SONY DVD RW AW-G170A (ATA66, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : N/A (G
OFKDAHU 2RG16ZGP (SCSI, BD-R, HD-DVD-R, DVD+-R-DL, CD-R) : N/A (I
VBE HH DVD-ROM DVD-50D (SCSI, SCSI-2, 512kB Cache) : N/A (M





Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : nVidia MCP73 LPC Bridge
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8718F
Audio Device : nVidia MCP73 High Definition Audio
Audio Codec : Realtek Semiconductor 883 High Definition Audio
Serial Port(s) : 2
Parallel Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : nVidia MCP73 IDE
Disk Controller : nVidia MCP73 IDE
USB Controller 1 : nVidia GeForce 7100/nForce 630i
USB Controller 2 : nVidia GeForce 7100/nForce 630i
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 1
SMBus/i2c Controller 2 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 2



Network Services
Network Adapter : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
Network Adapter : Hamachi Network Interface (Ethernet, 100Mbps)

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 6.00.6002 (Service Pack 2)
Platform Compliance : x86

regards

manan mittal


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well for that you'll have to open up your cabinet.

PSU or SMPS is the big square box at the top rear of the cabinet where you plug in the power cord.

The power rating must be printed on it with all other specifications.

IMO you must have a PSU above 450W, preferably 500W for a single GPU.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2009)

Just clarify me one thing...how come HD4870 comes under 10K.
Its Hd4850 which is under 10k not HD4870.

Within a span of 2 months no cards can drop their price 5k....


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Just clarify me one thing...how come HD4870 comes under 10K.
> Its Hd4850 which is under 10k not HD4870.
> 
> Within a span of 2 months no cards can drop their price 5k....



Sorry dude I misquoted its the HD4870--512 MB which is under 10K.
The 1GB is for 10,250/-



> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1246&sort=Price&direction=DESC



When I purchased my HD4870--512MB this Feb for 16.5K, Lynx price was same as that I got in Nehru Place,ND.
So I think its the current price too. I haven't gone to Nehru Place since 3 months... But I can count on Lynx prices...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Sorry dude I misquoted its the HD4870--512 MB which is under 10K.
> The 1GB is for 10,250/-
> 
> 
> ...


     

But still theitwares shows it 14.5K...........
!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 27, 2009)

Then just one thing I wanna say...

itwares suck!! 

HD4870--512MB was listed as 12.2K abt 3 mths ago n then I even confirmed it in Nehru Place.

So I'm pretty sure abt it!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

for better itwares prices, login to techenclave. Rahul from itwares is very active there and you can ask him for latest prices.

btw, Powercolor HD4870 price is 9.5k now.


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys i ll have to a buy a new psu...thts confirmed nw..

so nw my budget has further reduced to around 7k.

hw is this card..
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136&prod_no=1778

this will come under my budget only...
tell me about this card or any other under a budget of 7k.!

regards
thanks in advance


manan


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

9600GT costs around 4.5k. anyways, inside 7k, my best bet would be GTS250 or HD4850.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 28, 2009)

9600GT would fall way under your budget of 7K. So you can get it! Provided it is available. MSI cards are a bit difficult to find!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 for GTS250. It would come under 7k.

And, you can get a good PSU for a total budget of 10k...


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah go for HD4850...Its the best you can get in 7K...
Forget nVidia under that budget they'll suck in comparison to ATI.

You can go for the 500W xTreme Power PSU from Cooler Master


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=706



and this graphics card HD4850 1GB


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5263



or HD4850 512MB


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2543



They'll fit nicely in your budget!!


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 28, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Yeah go for HD4850...Its the best you can get in 7K...
> Forget nVidia under that budget they'll suck in comparison to ATI.
> 
> You can go for the 500W xTreme Power PSU from Cooler Master
> ...




brotha...pls tell me whre can i get HD4850 and 500W xTreme Power PSU from Cooler Master in *delhi???*
also tell me exactly which brand is HD4850??
so tht i can get thse hardware myself...

regards..

manan mittal
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> 9600GT costs around 4.5k. anyways, inside 7k, my best bet would be GTS250 or HD4850.



seriously???
my local technician here told me 9600gt 1gb would cost me around 6.5.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2009)

magneticme200 said:


> brotha...pls tell me whre can i get HD4850 and 500W xTreme Power PSU from Cooler Master in *delhi???*
> also tell me exactly which brand is HD4850??
> so tht i can get thse hardware myself...


Look for Palit...
They are good brand for ATI cards...



> my local technician here told me 9600gt 1gb would cost me around 6.5.


However attractive the price seems to you, don't go for 9600GT. This card is going to be extinct very soon.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah Palit is gud but I'd recommend Sapphire coz they are official technology partners of ATI as I mentioned above and as a result have cheaper cards. No other manufacturer had got HD4890 yet!
N they run cooler than Palit.

You can get these cards frm anywhere in Nehru Place. A lotta shops have them.
I cant exactly tell u the exclusive dealer coz I myself got a PC assembled from Mass Computers, Manjusha Building. So he installed all the components.

You can go to him and give my reference. He knows me n will give u some concession too. The guy is smart and educated unlike other shopkeepers and will handle u very politely n genuinely.


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 28, 2009)

9600 GT 1 GB for 6.5k is somewhat high quote you got. If your budget is 7k, I recommend you buy Sapphire 4850 512 MB.


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 29, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Yeah Palit is gud but I'd recommend Sapphire coz they are official technology partners of ATI as I mentioned above and as a result have cheaper cards. No other manufacturer had got HD4890 yet!
> N they run cooler than Palit.
> 
> You can get these cards frm anywhere in Nehru Place. A lotta shops have them.
> ...



buddy thnks fr the advice...
what model of palit shall i ask for??
and what brand of psu shall i ask for?
also send me a msg on this forum with your name and number so tht i could give your reference.


thnks in advance


manan
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
we are talking exactly about this card only....


*www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=969


right??
quickly tell me so tht i can go and purchase...
also if this is not the card mentioned...thn pls give a me a link of the card...
im very confused...and also tell me the brand of the psu.!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

in Palit, look for Sonic Edition. And if it costs anything more than 8k, get the normal card as HD4870 is avaialble for 9.5k


----------



## zbuu (Aug 29, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Yeah go for HD4850...Its the best you can get in 7K...
> Forget nVidia under that budget they'll suck in comparison to ATI.
> 
> You can go for the 500W xTreme Power PSU from Cooler Master
> ...




dude nvidia gts 250 kicks the b00ty out of ati 4850 . Palit GTS 250 is available for RS 7000


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 29, 2009)

Palit and AMD are no longer together. So better not stick to Plait now. Sapphire or MSI only now. Also your choice of PSU is not good. It would fry your PC in months! So Corsair VX450W is the one for you.


----------



## magneticme200 (Sep 1, 2009)

guys give me final pricing for:
Radeon™ HD 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition (1024MB)
GeForce® 9800GT Super+1GB (1024MB)
GeForce® 9800GT Green 1GB (1024MB)
also tell me what is the difference between the last two???


regards

magneticme200


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 1, 2009)

HD 4870 without a doubt! Go for Sapphire or MSI! No Palit!
But make sure you have a VX550W to go with that! Otherwise don't buy! 

Between the other two. Green one's are less power consuming and doesn't need a PCI-E power connector (although not 100% sure of this fact)! 9800GT is a re-badge of the 8800GT! So no point going for that now! Super is the 1GB version. No specific differences with other 9800GT cards! its just a fancy term to add in the end!


----------

